# Onemodelplace



## Alpha (Apr 10, 2007)

Why is it that almost everyone on Onemodelplace is either very ugly or a wannabe porn star? Kinda odd, really. There are a couple decent looking TFP people, but in general the pickings seem kinda slim....anyone else have similar feelings?


----------



## shorty6049 (Apr 10, 2007)

well... thats what a lot of models are.... there are a lot more ugly people in the world than stunningly beautiful/handsome people.... so i guess therefore, there are going to be more ugly people who want to be models... just like there are more ugly people who want to be dentists... just cuz theres more of them in general...


----------



## RMThompson (Apr 11, 2007)

Max, Im sure you're gorgeous.

Who said models have to be beautiful? 

But to answer your question: If they were beautiful enough to be models on their own they wouldn't need onemodeplace, would they?


----------



## Alpha (Apr 11, 2007)

lol...good point. But not necessarily true. I just look through it and everyone is either extremely ugly or in a porn star pose. I'm sure there are some normal people on there, I'm just having trouble finding them.

<----------------- and can't you tell that I'm gorgeous?


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 11, 2007)

High end models use agencies, not free web sites.

A lot of 'models' look pretty ordinary...it's the job of the photographer, hair/make-up artist & post production to make them look stunning.

That being said, I've seen many beautiful models on there.  Of course I like to think any anybody can be beautiful in their own way.


----------



## shorty6049 (Apr 11, 2007)

do the truffle shuffle...


----------



## newrmdmike (Apr 11, 2007)

i used onemodelplace once and agree with you about the slim pickins and mostly porn star wanna bes, however, i do know 1 model who has made it large through onemodelplace, and one photog who has as well.

and yeah, its mostly trash, i did a shoot with a girl who was on it . . . but i sidesteped them bc it had a lnk to her myspace.


and she was pretty normal looking


----------



## craig (Apr 12, 2007)

I fully respect your thoughts. Have to say that I never put labels on people. I am proud to have all and anyone in front of my camera.

Love & Bass


----------



## RachelJ (Apr 12, 2007)

It's all a matter of being able to 'weed out' the wannabes... factor in location and it *can be* slim pickings.  What I mean is, you're far less likely to find a "model-worthy" model in, say, rural Kansas on OMP, MM or any of the other similar sites, than you are in Chicago, Miami, NYC or any other "major market".  

I have seen and worked with some incredible talent from OMP and MM alike (as a model).  I've also seen ports that make me scrath my head and wonder, "WTH is this person doing here?!". 

Then again, what one person thinks is beautiful another may not.


----------



## RMThompson (Apr 12, 2007)

I never used it, but after this thread I decided to take a look... I saw some decent looking girls in my area, worth shooting neverthless! 

SO whats the deal, I gotta pay 10 bucks to contact them? 

How much is Modelmayhem???


----------



## RachelJ (Apr 12, 2007)

Both are free (at least OMP is for models--MM definitely is).

Personally, I like MM better--easier to naviagate, more active forums, better communication options (messages, tags, pic comments).

I'm 178099 on MM


----------



## RMThompson (Apr 12, 2007)

RachelJ said:


> Both are free (at least OMP is for models--MM definitely is).
> 
> Personally, I like MM better--easier to naviagate, more active forums, better communication options (messages, tags, pic comments).
> 
> I'm 178099 on MM


 

Saw your pics...

Going to be in Florida soon? :thumbup:


----------



## RachelJ (Apr 13, 2007)

RMThompson said:


> Saw your pics...
> 
> Going to be in Florida soon? :thumbup:



I *wish*.

Seriously... right now, I do.  It snowed here 2 days ago, and there's still snow on the ground.  It's the middle of April.  WTF?! :er:


----------



## RMThompson (Apr 13, 2007)

RachelJ said:


> I *wish*.
> 
> Seriously... right now, I do. It snowed here 2 days ago, and there's still snow on the ground. It's the middle of April. WTF?! :er:


 

LOL

Im sorry.

Thanks for the MM tip - I like that site a LOT!


----------



## RachelJ (Apr 13, 2007)

No prob.  Hit me up for a friend request if you join up! 

Also, it's a great place to look for ideas for shots.  I have a TON saved from there that are just awesome.


----------



## RMThompson (May 1, 2007)

Rachel, thanks for the advice. This thread led me to modelmayhem.com which led me to Joanna:

www.rmtimages.com/joanna 

(NSFW_)


----------



## fotogenik (May 1, 2007)

I am on OMP and MM both as well.  The thing that gets me about OMP is the models who put up 4 cell phone pictures and intheir profile state they will not consider tfp shoots.

That is totally laughable.  They expect to be paid to develop their portfolio from scratch??!!?? Hilarious!!!


----------

